# Leuchtkasten



## Smarti1312 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Leuchtkasten... Wir haben den selber gebaut und 2 leuchtstoffröhren verbaut, eine links und eine rechts mit einer Milchglasplatte. Doch leider sieht man, wenn ich ein Foto mache, die beiden Röhren... Habt Ihr eine Idee wie man dies verhindert? 
Liebe Grüße,
Smarti


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2011)

Weiter weg von der Milchglasplatte. Oder zur Milchglasplatte verhüllen und drunter eine weitere diffus reflektierende Fläche, so dass nur der reflektierende Anteil die Chance hat, das Milchglas aufzuhellen.

mfg chmee


----------

